# TapePro PA boxes



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok TapePro, you've got my attention....now, where can I get these in the USA.

http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=ab

I've been running TT PA boxes for the past decade and would love to get my hands on these:yes:


----------

